# Oatmeal Help



## htc (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, I am trying to help a friend find an alternative to the flavored instant oatmeal packs (think peachs n cream, etc) We both agree oatmeal is a great healthy breakfast, but there is a lot of sugar in the instant packs, so we're tyring to find ways to flavor the plain oatmeal packs.

I need stuff that's quick and easy that you can do w/ the office microwave. Stuff I've suggested to her: bring dried frut and chopped walnuts or pecans & a small baggie of brown sugar/cinnamon to work. Am I missing anything to give the oatmeal a real fruitty flavor? Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2005)

How about honey or strawberry jam?


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 15, 2005)

If you like the flavors available, Quaker put out a lower sugar version of 2 flavors.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 15, 2005)

What about fresh fruit?  A banana?  Apples?  Pears?

And if you can find instant IRISH oatmeal (steel cut) in your store, you might want to try it, IMO it's fabulous.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 15, 2005)

Porridge shouldn't be flavoured - it goes against nature! I hate the rolled oats, but real Scots oats are amazing - made with either half milk and half water, or all water... then served with just a tiny amount of cold milk, and light sprinkling of salt... It's what made the Scots what they are today   The best oats are from Alford Mill in Scotland.  I have 3 grades of their oats in my cupboards all the time - some I use for puddings, some for porridge and some for general cooking use.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2005)

I would suggest muesli with fatfree yogurt... the only problem can be they are tasty and you could end up eating a little too much!


----------



## htc (Sep 15, 2005)

what the heck is the difference in oatmeals? I'm assuming the Quaker stuff I get at the store is different than the Irish or Scot oatmeal? I've heard of museli too, isn't that just uncooked oatmeal? I've also heard you can make it at home.


----------



## luvs (Sep 15, 2005)

the dried fruits and nuts are good stir-ins.
i don't eat much oatmeal, but i know in my microwaved cream of wheat i've added pureed fruit and sometimes just cream and sugar. other times i've just tossed in a little salt.
breakfast cereals are a canvas and there are a plethora of options for them.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 15, 2005)

Ishbel will probably be able to correct my memory of an exchange between an Englishman and a Scot regarding the use of oats - and tell us who these two gentlemen were ... but here goes with my best recollection of what Alton Brown said:

An Englishman once wrote, belittling the human consumption of oats, "We feed oats to our horses."

To which the Scot replied, "Ay, that is why you raise fine horses, and we raise fine people."


----------



## htc (Sep 15, 2005)

When making muesli, can I use the rolled oats that are the quick 1 minute cooking oats?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2005)

htc I hope these info will help you....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oatmeal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muesli


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 15, 2005)

*Bircher Müsli*

20g Oatmeal
6 tbsp milk
1 Apple
1/2 lemon
1 Orange
1 Banana
20g Walnuts
50ml / 1 3/4 oz cream (for lighter version substitude: yogurt or milk)
1 tbsp honey (actually this recipe calls for acacia honey, it's a very liquid honey)

Soakt the oatmeal for about 90min. in the milk until all liquid is absorbed. Coarsley grate the apple, squeeze the lemion and add the juice to the apple.Mix with the oatmeal. 
Sweeten with honey. Peel the orange and the Banana. Fillet the orange and slice the Banana. Mix with the Müsli.
Add the chopped walnuts. Whip the cream and fold under.

and here is a picture of the Bircher Müsli from www.marions-kochbuch.de

Enjoy
Iris


----------



## middie (Sep 15, 2005)

what about fruit flavored yogurts to mix in ?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes they are awesome accompaniment for muesli!! yum!


----------



## jkath (Sep 16, 2005)

htc, have you ever had cooked oatmeal (not the instant stuff in the packets)? It is nothing like the packets and needs no flavoring! It's really good by itself. However, is your friend eating these at home or at work? I'm thinking you've only got a microwave to work with, if it's not at home....!

Something to consider. Try it savory. Add a tiny dash of salt and a bit of butter and the flavor will be quite tasty.

A favorite breakfast of mine is "Bear Mush", made by Arrowhead Mills*, which is similar to a cream of wheat, but much better in texture, nutrition, and it's cooked on the stove. The product is really a nice quality. I add the tiny bit of salt and butter and I love it!
(*I buy it at my local "Whole Foods" market)


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 16, 2005)

Michael, I've read that quote before, but can't be sure who said it!

HTC - our oats are less processed, ie not 'rolled' through gigantic rollers which take most of the goodness out of the oats - and I know that Quaker oats are available here, too.  BUT, most Scots prefer to use what I believe are called 'steel cut' oats in the USA.  The Irish use a similar type of oats to the Scots, but I find that Alford Mill produces the best oats.  We have to soak the oats overnight and then we cook the porridge in the mornings. It doesn't take long, but I hold my hands up to say that it certainly takes a lot longer than one minute!

Scott's porage (yes, unusual spelling, but that's how they spelled it back in the early 1800s) oats are a popular 'quick' oats in Scotland.  I seem to recall that they were taken over by Quaker a few years ago, but they still produce the distinctive Scott's Porage Oats, as well as selling the US Quaker brand.

I use oats for lots of things, Scottish puddings like cranachan, fruit crumbles, oatcakes, oaten scones as well as skirlie (a kind of stuffing).


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 16, 2005)

Hamlyn's (another Scottish oats supplier) has a Porridge maker of the year competition each year - I think it is called the golden spurtle award (spurtle is a traditional Scots stirrer for porridge).

This is one of their recipes which makes a kind of 'clumpy' meusli. My daughter likes this and makes enough at one time to last through a week of breakfasts!
*Crunchy Brunchy*
275g (10oz) Hamlyns Scottish Porridge Oats
25g (1oz) butter
60g (4tbsp) soft brown sugar 
30ml (2tbsp) honey
110g (4oz) raisins
50g (2oz) chopped hazelnuts

Preheat oven to 230ºC/ 450ºF/ Gas 8

Melt butter, sugar and honey in saucepan, add remaining ingredients and mix thoroughly. Turn mixture onto a greased baking tray and bake for 15 minutes or until well browned and crisp. Leave to cool, then crumble and store in an airtight container.

Serve with ice-cold milk!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 16, 2005)

*Oatmeal*

Ishbel, you got my attention again with the oatmeal.  I would like to try the Scot's oatmeal as you do but have to seek and find where to get it here in US.  The way you eat the oats all the time, sounds like you are healthy.  No encouragement needed for you.  This country is always wanting 'instant' and never exercise 'delayed gratification'.  I am sorry to admit I like things as soon as I can but have realized over years not worth it.  Anything worth having requires the time.  Stay healthy Ishbel, always happy to hear from you.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 16, 2005)

I think if you look for 'steel cut oats', they are available in the USA.  I think the Irish ones are more popular over there, though. 

Yes, I do try to eat healthily, don't eat very much processed foods and try to exercise - but have to confess, the exercise is the one that often gets side-stepped!


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 16, 2005)

In Germany I can buy a lot of oatmeal varieties. The regular ones...you described them as 'steel cut' (in the states I buy those in health food stores or in my "whole food" store, but unfortunately I don't know if they are Irish or from Scotland), the "smooth-melting" oatmeal recommended for baby food, "oat grits" which are peeled, coarsley bruised oat kernels.....etc. 

But there is on kind I never could find in the US. Actually I don't even know the correct translation. Maybe someone here can help..I try to explain!
In Germany they are called "Haferfleks" (Hafer is the German word for oats and "fleks" is a modification of "flocken" and means flakes ).
My translation would be maybe "oat flakes" They are made from whole grain oats and look kind of puffed!
Here is a picture http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/index/0775.htm . 
Does anyone know this kind of oats? I like them so much. I used them for making my müsli / cereal, made my own granola bars etc. They make my müsli nice and crunchy  
Thanks for any ideas.

Iris


----------



## htc (Sep 16, 2005)

Right before I went to bed last night, I remember this thread, so hopped back out of bed to try making the museli. I figured worse case scenario would it would taste gross and I'd just toss it. Boy was I wrong, man it's really good!

1 c oats
1/2 c soy milk
1 container strawberry yogurt
1 handful cranberries
1 handful walnuts

Man, was it good! I ate 1/2 cup for breakfast. I am contemplating having another 1/2 c. but worry it's too much, since I'm trying to watch my weight...Next time I am at the store, I am going to try to look for steel cut oats to make this to see what the difference is. (if there's any noticeable taste difference...this time I used my 1 min. quaker oats stuff)  Thanks for all the helpful info!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 16, 2005)

Well done htc!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also variety of dried fruit in small pieces, shredded coconuts, sunflower seeds are lovely additives!!


----------



## jkath (Sep 16, 2005)

In the Kitchen:

Look for this can in your grocery store - it's readily available around here, so it may be in your area too:




​


----------



## htc (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the visual jkath, I think I've actually seen that before, I'll try to hunt it down. urmaniac13, great ideas!  I would have ever thought to add coconut (which I LOVE, or sunflower seeds, which I have a ton of!) 

I always get so excited when I find a new healthy food to make!!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 16, 2005)

Floridagirl said:
			
		

> In Germany I can buy a lot of oatmeal varieties. The regular ones...you described them as 'steel cut' (in the states I buy those in health food stores or in my "whole food" store, but unfortunately I don't know if they are Irish or from Scotland), the "smooth-melting" oatmeal recommended for baby food, "oat grits" which are peeled, coarsley bruised oat kernels.....etc.
> 
> But there is on kind I never could find in the US. Actually I don't even know the correct translation. Maybe someone here can help..I try to explain!
> In Germany they are called "Haferfleks" (Hafer is the German word for oats and "fleks" is a modification of "flocken" and means flakes ).
> ...


They look  very similar to puffed wheat!  I've never seen them in the UK,but I don't buy breakfast cereals, so I'm not sure whether we might 'puff' oats....  I'll have a look when I'm next in the supermarket.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 16, 2005)

That would be great, thanks Ishbel!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 16, 2005)

*Appreciate*

ARen't we all going to get healthy eating all this oatmeal?  As long as we remember not to load it down with lot of other sweetners except natural type.  Hate to be nag but only way we will reinforce discipline in our lives.  Thanks jkath, I have seen that someplace. Providing the visual truly helps.  Just have to look for it.  I will look at Whole Foods when I go there.  I do like that place.


----------



## tweedee (Sep 16, 2005)

You could make regular oatmeal and add fresh, diced peaches or you could add raisins with cinnamon, strawberries and bananas and so on.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 16, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Hi, I am trying to help a friend find an alternative to the flavored instant oatmeal packs (think peachs n cream, etc) We both agree oatmeal is a great healthy breakfast, but there is a lot of sugar in the instant packs, so we're tyring to find ways to flavor the plain oatmeal packs.
> 
> I need stuff that's quick and easy that you can do w/ the office microwave. Stuff I've suggested to her: bring dried frut and chopped walnuts or pecans & a small baggie of brown sugar/cinnamon to work. Am I missing anything to give the oatmeal a real fruitty flavor? Thanks!


 
I add dried cranberries and sliced almonds to my oatmeal. Sometimes, I will add a little brown sugar with cinnamon and nutmeg.

I also use McCann's sugar free Irish oatmeal. 






http://www.mccanns.ie/


----------



## comissaryqueen (Sep 17, 2005)

Not sugar free but delicous. A scoop of Vanilla Ice Cream on top.


----------



## Dove (Sep 17, 2005)

htc,
Trader Joes carries the steel cut and so do the health food stores.
Marge


----------



## Dove (Sep 17, 2005)

SC
Where do you find that oatmeal?
Marge


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 17, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> SC
> Where do you find that oatmeal?
> Marge


 
I found it at my local grocery store and Trader Joe's.  I will PM you with places you can find it online. 

SC


----------



## mudbug (Sep 17, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Ishbel will probably be able to correct my memory of an exchange between an Englishman and a Scot regarding the use of oats - and tell us who these two gentlemen were ... but here goes with my best recollection of what Alton Brown said:
> 
> An Englishman once wrote, belittling the human consumption of oats, "We feed oats to our horses."
> 
> To which the Scot replied, "Ay, that is why you raise fine horses, and we raise fine people."



Michael, the Englishman was Samuel Johnson, who wrote a very famous dictionary in the 18th century.  Basically what you quoted was his definition of oats--fed to people in Scotland and to horses in England.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 17, 2005)

And I thought the pompous Dr. Johnson was just a character in the *Blackadder* episode, "_Dish and Dishonesty"!  _

Well ... actually I had heard of him before ... but didn't realize this was his deffinition of oats. Thanks for that info.

Now ... I just need the name of the Scot that rebuffed his definition ....


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 17, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I add dried cranberries and sliced almonds to my oatmeal. Sometimes, I will add a little brown sugar with cinnamon and nutmeg.
> 
> I also use McCann's sugar free Irish oatmeal.
> 
> ...



mmm i too love adding dried cranberries in my oatmeal.  it adds that tang that i love.

also you could try berries.

I love adding frozen raspberries and blackberries...then when they defrost in the oatmeal their juices turn everything pink and make it all yummy! i also add a sprinkle of cinnamon and nutmeg.


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 17, 2005)

I hav never liked Oatmeal - except in cookies.  I am not  a horse so why would I want to eat oats?  Besides I can never eat more than 3 bites of it before I'm full. I've cooked it for my roomate (about a hundred years ago - she was clueless about cooking) and for my DH who loves it.  Would somebody please tell me what is so very GOOD about it"  Or is it something you eat just because it's supposed to be good for you?  I'm not beimg silly - I would really like to know!


----------



## htc (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't think warm oatmeal is GOOOD, but I like the museli stuff that others on this board recommended. The uncooked cold oatmeal. If you like to have yogurt parfait, you'd like the museli.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 18, 2005)

We cook porridge with milk and water then put some cold milk and brown sugar on it. My dad cooks his with sultanas so that they fatten up during cooking.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 18, 2005)

I like the cold oatmeal in my muesli, cookies and cereal/müsli bars.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Now ... I just need the name of the Scot that rebuffed his definition ....



It was possibly James Boswell, his biographer.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 19, 2005)

I prefer to grind my own oats and soak them overnight.  This ensures that they are fresh, the soaking (in water and a little lemon juice) will destroy the phytic acid, and they are sooo much better than anything you can buy in the store.  An oat grinder really doesn't cost too much, especially if you use it every day!   

I like to add a number of things, depending on my mood.  Brown sugar, peaches, cranberries, cinnamon, raspberries, apricot jam (my favorite), or anything else that sounds good at the time!


----------



## justmedjn (Sep 26, 2005)

*Oatmeal*

What I usually do is prepare the oatmeal (not instant type)the night before, that way all you have to do is pop it in the microwave.  I dress it up with sugar free jams.  There are many different flavors that make it delicious!


----------



## kyles (Oct 7, 2005)

I couldn't imagine life without oatmeal, I love it, it's creamy hot and soothing. I would eat it even if I didn't know it was healthy!!! And forgive me Ishbel (and my dear departed Scottish grandfather who would have smacked me with his belt if I adulterated his porridge) but I always have mine with honey and blueberries or raspberries, or chopped pears or grated apple, sometimes combinations of the two. I have tried to have it just with salt, but I can't do it, sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 8, 2005)

There, there, Kyles - you can't help it if your Grandad's genes haven't gifted you with the 'only unaudulterated porridge' gene!


----------

